# Kernel 2.6.15 problems

## gerard27

Hi all,

I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.14-r5 to 2.6.15-r1 and later to 2.6.15-r3.

It starts ok until it reaches the point where it must load (activate?) the

graphics part.

Here is part of my sys.log

```

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: kernel BUG at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137!

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: PREEMPT 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd parport_pc parport ehci_hcd uhci_hcd emu10k1_gp gameport snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd 8139too usbcore nvidia pcspkr

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: CPU:    0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: EIP:    0060:[<c01141e1>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: EFLAGS: 00213082   (2.6.15-gentoo-r3) 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: EIP is at __change_page_attr+0x131/0x1c0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: eax: 00007260   ebx: 1c480000   ecx: c1007260   edx: 1c4001e3

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: esi: c0393dc4   edi: c1000000   ebp: 00000163   esp: ddfd9d64

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: Process X (pid: 12672, threadinfo=ddfd8000 task=df536090)

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: Stack: dc480000 dc47f000 1c4001e3 dc480000 c1389000 00000040 00000000 00203246 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:        c01142b0 c1389000 00000163 dee0fde0 e0b80000 df1d4400 ddfd9dec c0113e9d 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:        c1388800 00000041 00000163 00040000 e0b80000 e0ec1bb0 e0b80000 e0cd6180 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01142b0>] change_page_attr+0x40/0x80

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0113e9d>] iounmap+0xfd/0x130

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ec1bb0>] os_unmap_kernel_space+0xf/0x13 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd6180>] _nv001706rm+0x20/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd6173>] _nv001706rm+0x13/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd2731>] _nv002359rm+0xe9/0x184 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cc9a7a>] _nv001955rm+0x36/0xe0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc98c>] rm_teardown_agp+0x48/0x50 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdb3e6>] _nv001296rm+0x1ce/0x1e4 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebfff5>] nv_agp_teardown+0x56/0x74 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd85cb>] _nv001708rm+0x73/0xa0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cca4a6>] _nv001847rm+0x26/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd8f7c>] _nv000650rm+0x58/0xcc [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd8fd7>] _nv000650rm+0xb3/0xcc [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd9671>] _nv001362rm+0x71/0xb0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd967e>] _nv001362rm+0x7e/0xb0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd64be>] _nv001820rm+0x12/0x18 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc0e7>] rm_disable_adapter+0x2f/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc117>] rm_disable_adapter+0x5f/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc10b>] rm_disable_adapter+0x53/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebdbe0>] nv_kern_close+0x176/0x1f3 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c015b37f>] __fput+0x13f/0x190

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0159726>] filp_close+0x46/0x90

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01597da>] sys_close+0x6a/0xd0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0102eeb>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: Code: 8b 44 24 0c 89 44 24 04 e8 7d fe ff ff 89 d9 e9 50 ff ff ff 8d b6 00 00 00 00 80 3e 00 78 0c 09 eb 89 1e ff 49 04 e9 49 ff ff ff <0f> 0b 89 00 1e f6 2e c0 e9 3c ff ff ff 8b 15 48 52 32 c0 8d 41 

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  <6>note: X[12672] exited with preempt_count 1

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel: scheduling while atomic: X/0x00000001/12672

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c02de8f7>] schedule+0x587/0x660

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c012e800>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x60

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01e84ed>] kref_put+0x3d/0x90

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c02df9d9>] __down+0x79/0x100

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0115230>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01fabc0>] release_dev+0x590/0x810

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c02de33f>] __down_failed+0x7/0xc

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ec1d5c>] .text.lock.os_interface+0x7/0x1b [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd64be>] _nv001820rm+0x12/0x18 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc6fa>] rm_free_unused_clients+0x2e/0x88 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc712>] rm_free_unused_clients+0x46/0x88 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c015c741>] invalidate_inode_buffers+0x11/0x70

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebeab4>] nv_kern_ctl_close+0x79/0xa6 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebdb77>] nv_kern_close+0x10d/0x1f3 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0173745>] dput+0x55/0x290

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c015b37f>] __fput+0x13f/0x190

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0159726>] filp_close+0x46/0x90

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c011a70a>] put_files_struct+0x6a/0xa0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c011b45e>] do_exit+0x12e/0x450

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01044d0>] do_invalid_op+0x0/0xb0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0104145>] die+0x185/0x190

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0104572>] do_invalid_op+0xa2/0xb0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01141e1>] __change_page_attr+0x131/0x1c0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01f2477>] pci_dev_get+0x17/0x20

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01f2892>] pci_get_subsys+0x72/0x110

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01f295f>] pci_get_device+0x2f/0x40

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01e79f7>] kobject_get+0x17/0x20

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c02447d8>] get_device+0x18/0x30

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01f2477>] pci_dev_get+0x17/0x20

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01039db>] error_code+0x4f/0x54

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01141e1>] __change_page_attr+0x131/0x1c0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01142b0>] change_page_attr+0x40/0x80

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0113e9d>] iounmap+0xfd/0x130

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ec1bb0>] os_unmap_kernel_space+0xf/0x13 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd6180>] _nv001706rm+0x20/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd6173>] _nv001706rm+0x13/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd2731>] _nv002359rm+0xe9/0x184 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cc9a7a>] _nv001955rm+0x36/0xe0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc98c>] rm_teardown_agp+0x48/0x50 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdb3e6>] _nv001296rm+0x1ce/0x1e4 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebfff5>] nv_agp_teardown+0x56/0x74 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd85cb>] _nv001708rm+0x73/0xa0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cca4a6>] _nv001847rm+0x26/0x2c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd8f7c>] _nv000650rm+0x58/0xcc [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd8fd7>] _nv000650rm+0xb3/0xcc [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd9671>] _nv001362rm+0x71/0xb0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd967e>] _nv001362rm+0x7e/0xb0 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cd64be>] _nv001820rm+0x12/0x18 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc0e7>] rm_disable_adapter+0x2f/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc117>] rm_disable_adapter+0x5f/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0cdc10b>] rm_disable_adapter+0x53/0x8c [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<e0ebdbe0>] nv_kern_close+0x176/0x1f3 [nvidia]

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c015b37f>] __fput+0x13f/0x190

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0159726>] filp_close+0x46/0x90

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c01597da>] sys_close+0x6a/0xd0

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kernel:  [<c0102eeb>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kdm: :0[12673]: IO Error in XOpenDisplay

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kdm[12669]: Display :0 cannot be opened

Feb  6 15:15:10 localhost kdm[12669]: Unable to fire up local display :0; disabling.
```

The display goes blank and no consoles are available.

When I change /etc/inittab to runlevel 3 and remove xdm from /etc/runlevel/default

everything works as to be expected.

Here is my .config:

```

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r3

# Mon Feb  6 14:43:30 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

#

# TCP congestion control

#

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP=y

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

```

I tried apgart=y and apgart=n but that does not make any difference.

Can someone please tell me what is wrong here?

Thanks a lot in advance.Last edited by gerard27 on Tue Feb 07, 2006 2:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Albert_g

Dear Gerard van Vuuren,

I see you use the nvidia binary modules.

I suppose that they were working fine until you updated the kernel version.

If you restart with the old kernel, it still works ?

If so, please, 

cp /usr/src/old_kernel/.config /usr/src/new_kernel

cd /usr/src/new_kernel

make oldconfig 

->> install new kernel as you like

reboot 

init 3

in the new console, running the new kernel do:

recompile nvidia kernel interface ( by emerge or by running the NVIDIA installer )

modprobe nvidia

X

see if X starts ok, if not check /var/log/xorg.log

Hope it helps

----------

## gerard27

Thanks Albert_g.

I did make oldconfig and I did do module-rebuild,because not only the nvidia-kernel

needs to be recompiled but also alsa-driver and svgalib.

/var/log/Xorg.log ends with something like: Virtual screen size determined to be 1152x864.

Please look at the top of the sys.log.

I am sure that has to do with the problem.

Because of the error it seems like the graphics card is completely disabled.Last edited by gerard27 on Tue Feb 07, 2006 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Maybe I should add that the sys.log at the top talks about a bug in

pageattr.c.

Both 2.6.14 and 2.6.15 have exactly the same pageattr.c files.

----------

## Albert_g

Dear Gerard van Vuuren,

As you sharply note, there is, in fact, at the top of your posted sys.log a mention of a possible bug in pageattr.c, exactly at the line 137, where it complains about an invalid operand, 0000 [#1]

If you be so kind to follow with me the Call trace, tou can see that the offending function :

```
 [<c01142b0>] change_page_attr+0x40/0x80
```

was called from :

```
[<c0113e9d>] iounmap+0xfd/0x130
```

which was called from :

```
 [<e0ec1bb0>] os_unmap_kernel_space+0xf/0x13 [nvidia]
```

So, yes, it could be a kernel bug, but also another type of bug (hardware), event an argument passing bug.

The bug is allways the same and with the same trace ?

Even with different kernel version ?

With the nv (not nvidia, but included in xorg nv driver, without 3d accel ) works ?

An lsmod , uname -a , lspci and any other info that could provide insigth would be helpful.

Albert

[/code]

----------

## gerard27

Thank you for your reply.

When I go back to kernel 2.6.14-r5 everything runs ok.

That is to say until I start doing things like emerge -e system.

I did that during the night and the box froze.

When I tried to reboot it looked like there were harddisk problems.

I used a rescue cd to get into the system and did e2fsck /dev/hde2 Where my Gentoo

resides.It came up with 6.6% noncontiguous even though it was fsck'd only short

while before.

In the logs I noticed a lot of "orphaned" inodes,so I think I am in deep trouble

and that my system is screwed up real good!

Rather than trying to repair the system I will transfer any data that I want to keep to a free

disk (/dev/hdb3) and do a complete reinstall.

Next to Gentoo Linux I have Win98.It runs without any problems so my nvidia card is ok.

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            6880  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       7040  0

snd_emux_synth         36416  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6016  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6912  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_oss            34112  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50704  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            49056  0

snd_mixer_oss          16960  1 snd_pcm_oss

ohci_hcd               19780  0

parport_pc             25284  0

parport                32584  1 parport_pc

ehci_hcd               30536  0

uhci_hcd               30736  0

emu10k1_gp              2752  0

gameport               11656  2 emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1           119716  3 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21216  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          7116  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         93280  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                83080  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22212  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          8456  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3328  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7264  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    50532  16 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1, snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

8139too                22208  0

usbcore               109312  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

nvidia               3463612  12

pcspkr                  3232  0

ikke@Gerard ~ $

```

```

Gerard ikke # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0d.0 RAID bus controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT302 (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

Gerard ikke #

```

Here is the output of uname:

```

Gerard ikke # uname -a

Linux Gerard 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 20:01:40 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Gerard ikke # 

```

Which I think is of little value now.

So here is emerge --info.

```

Gerard ikke # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks noauto notitles sandbox sfperms userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="nl us"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apm arts asf audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bmp bonobo bzip2 caps cdparanoia cdr crypt cscope ctype cups curl dio divx4linux doc dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode esd exif expat fam fastcgi ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gedit gif gimp glut glx gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib innodb iodbc jabber java javascript jikes joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas ladcca lcms lesstif libg++ libwww lirc mad mcal memlimit mhash mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql nas ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl osc oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png posix ppds python qt quicktime readline recode scanner sdl sharedext sharedmem slang sndfile sockets sox spell spl sse ssl svga sysvipc tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs wma wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid xvmc zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_nl linguas_us userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

Gerard ikke #      

```

Thanks again for your time.

----------

## Albert_g

Ok

I'll keep the forum monitored, so when you reinstall gentoo after formatting the partition, if you find the same problem again, post here and i'll know.

Albert.

----------

## OldTango

I also just upgraded my Gentoo Server kernel to 2.6.15-r1, because gnome-2.12 and hal required a newer kernel than I was currently running.  This upgrade seem to have caused many weird errors and problems and many necessary things no longer work.

I have been getting many weird messages and lock-ups I belive are related to the nvidia-kernel.  I am currently using the nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 and nvidia-glx 1.0.7174-r5 drivers.  I was using the stable versions but they seemed more unstable than the masked ones.

Trying to solve other problems with my system, during a kernel rebuild to make damn sure I have the support I need for my server built into my kernel.  After doing a

```
make && make modules_install
```

the final line spit out this

```
WARNING /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs uknown symbol preempt_schedule
```

This is the first time I have seen such a WARNING and I have been using gentoo on this server with great results for over a year now without all these damn problems that have suddenly crept up in the last few days or so.

So either I am missing something in the kernel or I have other problems I can't seem to locate.

TIA

----------

## gerard27

Hi Albert,

During dinner I rethought the problem and I think it might be hardware related

after all.

To elucidate:

My box:

Mobo Asus A7V8X-X

Harddisks:

hda,hda1 Win98

hdb hdb1(nothing),hdb2 (swap),hdb3 (nothing)

hdc dvd-burner

hdd dvd-rom

hde,hde1(/boot),hde2 (/)

GFX5200,256MB XFX graphics card 

SB Live! audio

Realtek ethernet

High Point Rocket-133 PCI to IDE card.

hde is connected to the High Point card.

Before I installed the Asus board I had an Abit KG7-raid mobo.

This one has raid on board which I wanted to use so I could hook up 3 harddisks.

This board gave me problems that is why I switched to Asus.

I needed something to connect 3 harddisks again so I put in the High-Point card.

I still have the Abit mobo and booklet and sure enough the onboard raid is High-Point!!!

So I am going to figure out how to get rid of this card and make do with 2 harddisks

without doing a new install.

I will post here what the result is.

Bye for now 

Gerard.

----------

## flopp

I've got the same problem: the nvidia driver works with kernel 2.6.11, black screen with

kernel 2.6.15.  Loading the nvidia module works, starting X results in a black screen,

switching screens doesn't work.

----------

## cleaner

Same problem here, upgraded from 2.6.11 to 2.6.15-r1, looking at a black screen.

I followed the kernel upgrade guide, so I did the module_rebuild populate and module_rebuild rebuild.

----------

## Albert_g

Hi

Can you try two things :

1st - try using the nv driver instead of the nvidia one

2nd -  download and install the driver form www.nvidia.com

and please, be more verbose whern reporting problems, such as the output of xorg.log, dmesg, lspci, and so on.

Albert.

----------

## flopp

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645DX Host & Memory & AGP Controller
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
> ...

 

dmesg after loading nvidia module:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
> ...

 

dmesg after startx:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> kernel BUG at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137!
> ...

 

Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## gerard27

Hi all,

This is exactly like what I get.

Using the build-in nv driver is no option.

Nvidia-kernel works fine in all the 2.6-kernels I have used sofar.

So it should work in 2.6.15-r1--r3

Wonder what is going on.

Gerard.

----------

## Albert_g

Is really strange

I use gentoo with vanilla kernel 2.6.15.1, NVIDIA drivers downloaded from www.nvidia.com and it works fine :-/

If you want I can post details on my machine, so we can compare.

And why using the built-in nv driver is no option ? ( at least for everyday work works fine )

If it is a gaming machine I truly understand  :Very Happy: 

Albert. 

Check data & compare :

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15.1casa #1 PREEMPT Tue Jan 17 18:28:03 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 21 November 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 21 21:13:27 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "701S"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440-SE]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) XKB: layout: "es"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/us

r/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1106,3057 rev 40 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1106,4511 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 109e,036e card 11bd,0012 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 109e,0878 card 11bd,0012 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 9004,7178 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10b7,7646 card 10b7,7646 rev 30 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1274,5000 card 4942,4c4c rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 1103,0004 card 1103,0001 rev 04 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0173 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:9:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xeb002000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440-SE] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE8000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 440-SE

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.20.06.06

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 350 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-70.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 50.000-160.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): 701S: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 701S: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1200x800" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xeb003000 - 0xeb00307f (0x80) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xeb002000 - 0xeb002fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): v4l[/dev/video0]: using hw video scaling [YUY2].

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 5

(**) Configured Mouse: SmartScroll: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

```

Kernel config :

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.15.1

# Tue Jan 17 17:49:03 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="casa"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=m

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=m

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_SCx200=m

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DCCP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

CONFIG_ECONET=m

CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP=y

CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE_OLD is not set

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD_RETRY=0

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

# CONFIG_MTD_L440GX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CO

----------

## flopp

Just tried media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3, also doesn't work with kernel 2.6.15, in a different

way, though.

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005
> 
> NVRM: client does not support versioning!!
> 
> NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
> ...

 

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3 does work with kernel 2.6.9, for instance.

----------

## flopp

Oops, forgot to emerge nvidia-glx.  This solves the problem for me:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86'  emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> 
> 

 

Of course, this should go into /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## gerard27

I tried rearranging my harddisks to get rid of the highpoint raidcard,no dice!

I reconnected the disk that was seen as hde to hda.

When I boot with the livedisk I can chroot into it change fstab and grub config

I can then run grub to install it on the mbr of this disk,but when I reboot

nothing happens after the bios is finished,just a blinking cursorand after

some time the box reboots.

I popped in a rescue cd booted and then did 

```

e2fsck -f /dev/hda1 

```

That was ok.

Then I did

```

e2fsck -f /dev/hda2

```

It came up 6.6% noncontiguous.

I repeated this and it came up with the same message!!!

I think the disk is shot thanks to the raidcard.

I really do not know how to fix this other than buying a new disk.

----------

## Fulgore

 *flopp wrote:*   

> Oops, forgot to emerge nvidia-glx.  This solves the problem for me:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86'  emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> 
>  
> ...

 

You would run the above line from the console for a 'one off' install.

To make it permanent you would add...

```

media-video/nvidia-glx  ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

```

into your /etc/portage/package.keywords

P.S. Your not the first one to only emerge one of the two nvidia packages and bugger things up. I'd hate to think how many times I've done the same.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## tSp

I will just tack on to this post, cause your problem seems like mine too - one thing I can add is that mine started after doing 2 things, upgrading to gcc-3.4 and upgrading to a new kernel version afterwords:

Here is the deal, had gcc-3.3 and kernel 2.6.14-r5 with nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx 1.0-6629 and upgraded to gcc-3.4  After doing a emerge -e world twice (which took about 4 days), I then upgrade to kernel 2.6.15-r1 and used the make oldconfig from the previous version.  Re-emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (plus a few others I always need) and init 3 works fine, but the very moment I startx or start gdm, the entire system hard locks.  So, I found this thread and thought....must be something with nvidia so I unmask and emerge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx 1.0-8178-r3 expecting it to fix my problem, and same deal - hard locks.

I was able to boot to the old kernel and startx just fine, until stupid me went and did a rm /lib/modules/kernel-version/drivers/video/nvidia.ko for every kernel I still had installed, unmerged the portage versions, plus recompiled the old kernel with gcc-3.4 so I could get the installer from the nvidia web site to work without complaining about gcc version differences and so that there weren't any program compat or mixed files.

A quick fix to get X back was to simply change the driver from nvidia in xorg.conf to nv - which is how I am working now until I find a resolution:

Some of my configs (i switched back to 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 until I get this resolved):

ewiget@edwiget ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config 

/usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref 

/usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo

http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion bashlogger berkdb bigger-fonts 

bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cardbus cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr clamd crypt css cups curl dbus divx4linux doc 

dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo exif expat fam fame fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb 

fortran freetype ftp gb gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glut gmp gnokii gnome gnome-print gphoto2 gpm 

gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile icq id3 idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 irda irmc jack java jpeg junit kcal kde 

kdeenablefinal kdepim kdgraphics lcms libclamav libg++ libwww lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate logwatch lua 

lzo mad mdb mhash mikmod ming mjpeg mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mysql ncurses nls ntlm offensive 

ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pda pdflib perl php pic png pnp postgres 

python qt quicktime rar rdesktop readline real recode rss samba scanner screen sdk sdl sftplogging silverxp slang 

speedo spell sql sse ssl stencil-buffer subject-rewrite subtitles svg svga tcltk tcpd tidy tiff transcode truetype 

truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode usb uudeview v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vim-with-x virus-scan vorbis 

wifi win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.2-r6

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r6

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.15-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.15-r1

About the only error message I could find in the logs when the system would hard lock was "Kernel bug at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137"

----------

## assaf

tSp: Are you using a framebuffer driver? I have problems running vesafb-tng with nvidia-kernel since i've upgraded to this kernel version.

----------

## gerard27

I have gotten rid of the highpoint card.

I installed a 250Gb disk on /dev/hda.Copied all the files from the former /dev/hde disk and

hooked up this disk as /dev/hdd.80GB

Onto hdd1 I copied Win98,10GB and 3GB swap.The rest I will use for backing up important files.

Actually this is off-topic,but the problem with the raid card manifested itself when trying to

install the 2.6.15 kernel.

I am now doing emerge -e world after having done emerge -e system.

As soon as it's finished I'll try 2.6.15 again.

----------

## tSp

 *assaf wrote:*   

> tSp: Are you using a framebuffer driver? I have problems running vesafb-tng with nvidia-kernel since i've upgraded to this kernel version.

 

nope, 

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

I also just checked with my kernel config in both 2.6.14-r5 and 2.6.15-r1 and also dont have agpgart either (per another thread)

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

My xorg.conf had nvidia as the driver, currently I am using nv as the driver until I can get this resolved.

Like I said previously, the old version of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx was working with the 2.6.14-r5 kernel that was compiled using gcc-3.3 but now it wont work after using gcc-3.4

several other threads related to this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426443.html

https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-p-3065575.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426415.html

doing a search on pageattr.c within these forums will find many more too - so far, none of the suggestions has worked for me

----------

## tSp

there is also this thread at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=817276#post817276 concerning this and similar problems.  I registered there as ewiget

----------

## tSp

 *tSp wrote:*   

> there is also this thread at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=817276#post817276 concerning this and similar problems.  I registered there as ewiget

 

I went ahead and posted an strace for kernel-2.6.15-r1 at this link if anyone wants to take a look at it

----------

## tSp

I feel really stupid now........but just in case anyone else has the same problems as me....here is a partial resolution with a new problem:

somewhat good news....one problem solved but another one surfaced:

I am not sure which one solved the problem....cause I did two things before checking startx (outside of all the things I posted at the nvidia forums link in previous post)

First, I added the masked udev to my /etc/portage/package.keywords and emerged it.

Second, hearing a lot of people talk about a gentoo specific file /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh but it didn't exist on my system, I searched for it on google and found it. It seems in was included in 1.0-6629 but must not have been in later versions.

Anyways, I ran this file, and checked device entries....now there was:

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 0 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 1 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia1

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 2 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia2

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 3 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia3

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 4 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia4

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 5 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia5

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 6 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia6

crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 195, 7 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidia7

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Feb 17 23:16 /dev/nvidiactl

Initially all files were owned by root:root but I noticed the udev rules wanted root:video so I modified the script above....I don't know why it didn't make nvidiactl root:video...and I just now realized it so it may fix my next problem.  I also dont know why udev is not creating the dev entries.....

New Problem - after I startx, I lose all F1 - F6 consoles and am unable to ctrl + alt + F1 - F6 to get to a shell.

I appreciate everyones help and suggestions and now I really feel bad that at least the first problem was caused by a misconfigured system and not anything related to nvidia modules.

I keep updating this thread to help others who may search, so as soon as I figure out the 2nd problem, I will make a new post for it too. If anyone has any suggestions concerning the 2nd problem, would love to save some time if you could post them.

----------

## assaf

tSp: 

Does hitting ctrl-alt-fX cause X to restart or just doesn't have any effect?

Can you shut down X?

----------

## tSp

 *assaf wrote:*   

> tSp: 
> 
> Does hitting ctrl-alt-fX cause X to restart or just doesn't have any effect?
> 
> Can you shut down X?

 

doesnt seem to cause it to restart, but its just a blank console no matter which fX I use  

ctrl+alt+f7 returns me back to a normal gui just fine though.

If I open a terminal in x, su to root, and kill X - then I no longer have any consoles via ctrl+alt+fX and I also can't restart x so the only thing I can do is a hard reboot.

And for those who can't figure out why there are no /dev/ entries for nvidia, and you are using udev....its because nvidia-glx is supposed to now create those devices whenever x is started.....but it requires some changes to /etc/modules.d/nvidia  (I found this all out by simply reading the documentation)

Here is what mine currently looks like (and something funny, for a toshiba laptop, the only way I can get x to work at all is to set Mobile=1 which is for a Dell laptop - dont know why, found this in the nvidia forums)

cat /etc/modules.d/nvidia

options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDEDs=0  ## must be used in conjuction with NVreg_Mobile

options nvidia NVreg_Mobile=1           ## must have NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 if using this

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0    ## sets owner id, gentoo expects root:video

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27  ## sets group id, my group id for video was 27

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660 ## sets permissions, not sure why world gets set to rw too though below

Then, when startx, these files are created in /dev:

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 195,   0 Feb 18 20:10 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 195, 255 Feb 18 20:10 /dev/nvidiactl

By the way, I have used this laptop with linux for almost 5 years now (Redhat 7.x - 9) then switched to gentoo around 2004....and never once have I had to use such crazy nvidia settings.  I have also had to set this in my xorg.conf file:

        #Option "RenderAccel" "true" ## was recommended to comment this out and see if it fixed problem above - no change

        Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"  ## was recommended to add this to fix font issues, made mine worse

        Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"  ## was recommended to add this to fix problem above, no change

----------

## tSp

The final fix for no console was that the nvidia module is no longer compatible with vesafb (at least on my computer) but works fine with vesafb-tng

I also streamlined some stuff from the previous post about setting up nvidia to create the correct device entries.  My /etc/modules.d/nvidia and the corresponding entry in /etc/modules.conf now looks like this:

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660

```

And just for the record, NVreg_EnableAGPSBA and NVreg_EnableAGPFW are disabled but enabling those gave me an average of 8842 frames in 5.0 seconds or 1768.400 FPS in glxgears....not bad for a 5 year old laptop with only 16mb video card.  Without them enabled, I was only getting around 40 FPS...not that Im a gamer or anything, but gentoo is all about performance.

The final xorg.conf file sections that I mentioned also looks like this:

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

        #Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"

        Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

And, just in case anyone reads the many other threads about rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia to get the new settings from modules.conf - it doesn't work at all.  You can test it like this:

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry   

which will show current setttings

rmmod nvidia

change the modules.conf and modules.d/nvidia file

modprobe nvidia

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry and it will show the old settings

To fix - either reboot or do this:

when inserting the module using modprobe in the step above, do this:

modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660

and it will change the settings.....took me forever to realize that when I was making changes that they weren't actually happening until I rebooted....

hope all of this helps others......

----------

## assaf

Outstanding! I haven't even noticed that my /dev/nvidia nodes ownership changed.

----------

## unz

@ Gerard

Which chipset is on your motherboard?

I got an Asus A7V880 and my kt880 is namely supported ... nvidia says.

My agp doesn't work, if i enable it i got a kernel panic ... the only solution is to set NvAgp to 2 [any other choice == crash] and compile both agpgart and viagp as modules. 

When i tried to enable agp on my board, and it crashed, i found some partitions corrupted. I had to use reiserfsck.

----------

